# Short Stories and Magazines



## Monaque (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi all.
I`m curious about submitting short stories in magazines. I`ve been  writing short stories for a while now and am building up a few finished  ones, and actually have been putting them up on my website and facebook  page for people to read if they want to, although not many do. I have  also got a few more in the works with more ideas spawning. 
And quite honestly, I wasn`t sure what to do with them.
I genuinely just enjoy writing and do so in my spare time, when I have  the time, and am not in a hurry to be published necessarily. Just don`t  know what to do with what I have written. It always seems like they are  wasted just sitting around on my computer so the thought occurred to me  that maybe a magazine might publish them. I have had a look and there  seem to be a lot of magazines publishing short stories, even in my  particular genre of science fiction and fantasy.
I am a big fan of Ted Chiang`s work and he only seems to have got  published in magazines, mainly because he only writes short stories, and  the odd novella, although he does have a book of short stories.

Have any of you any experience writing shorts stories for magazine publication?
Is it a worthwhile step and does it help your writing?
There seem to be so many, do any of you know the best ones and whether  it`s ok to submit stories to a US based magazine if you from, say the  UK?

Regards.
Kris.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jan 1, 2018)

Sorry, my magazine experience is all non-fiction.
Who is publishing short stories these days?
Moderan mentioned working on an anthology the other day.


----------



## Pelwrath (Jan 1, 2018)

Ralan.com has a listing of magazines that look for flash and short stories


----------



## moderan (Jan 1, 2018)

Monaque said:


> Hi all.
> I`m curious about submitting short stories in magazines. I`ve been  writing short stories for a while now and am building up a few finished  ones, and actually have been putting them up on my website and facebook  page for people to read if they want to, although not many do. I have  also got a few more in the works with more ideas spawning.
> And quite honestly, I wasn`t sure what to do with them.
> I genuinely just enjoy writing and do so in my spare time, when I have  the time, and am not in a hurry to be published necessarily. Just don`t  know what to do with what I have written. It always seems like they are  wasted just sitting around on my computer so the thought occurred to me  that maybe a magazine might publish them. I have had a look and there  seem to be a lot of magazines publishing short stories, even in my  particular genre of science fiction and fantasy.
> ...



Buy a few, read through them, and see what they're buying these days. Submit accordingly. Ralan is a good place to look for examples.


----------



## stevesh (Jan 2, 2018)

Check dailysciencefiction.com. They're online, but they do publish anthologies and, best of all, they pay for stories (eight cents a word).


----------



## TKent (Jan 2, 2018)

this is the best site I've found for locating writing markets. You can slice it, dice it, search by paying vs. non-paying, by genre, etc. You can also track where you've already submitted so you don't irritate editors by submitting a rejected piece to them a second time. 

https://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/


----------



## Monaque (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you Ralph, Pelwrath, moderan, stevesh, and TKent, for all your info and suggestions. There do seem to be a number of magazines out there and will certainly buy some more, having already bought the latest outing of Lightspeed, which I thought to be a bit pricey @ £3.00 but it turns out that it is nearly 300 pages long. So not so bad after all.
Anyway, got some food for thought. Another suggestion was to maybe post  some of my short stories in places like these in order to get some feedback, which I will do in due course.


----------

